# if this tablet is rooted, do you get to move apps to sd card?



## themango (Apr 30, 2012)

cant belive the option isn't there in the first place


----------



## termleech (Nov 15, 2011)

themango said:


> so you dont know the answer to my question. you did get 2 more post and a sense of superiority. thanks.


ICS supports the move to sd card, however it appears that Samsung has disabled it in their TouchWizOnMe interface. I'm sure once we get AOSP (which I know a number of people including myself are working on) the option will be back.


----------



## Tucstwo (Mar 26, 2012)

Can you use TIBU to move apps 2 sd? I Like the OP have a big SD in my Tab2 and would like to put as much on it rather than on internal memory.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

Tucstwo said:


> Can you use TIBU to move apps 2 sd? I Like the OP have a big SD in my Tab2 and would like to put as much on it rather than on internal memory.


Give it a shot and let us know. I have no need to move my applications so I cannot test anything for you.


----------



## craigh14 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes once you get "root" you can install Titanium Backup and move to SD card.


----------



## themango (Apr 30, 2012)

ok, rooted and installed titanium backup pro but the external sd card is not showing up in titaniums status bars.


----------



## japper88 (Jan 18, 2012)

craigh14 said:


> ok, rooted and installed titanium backup pro but the external sd card is not showing up in titaniums status bars.


I don't think you can move apps to the SD card even with Titanium Backup. I tried and it says it moved it, but it doesn't. I think Samsung did something to ICS to not allow the move, kinda lame if you ask me.

but with 4gb of installable space, that should be enough for most people until someone comes up with a solution. Just put your music and movies on the SD card until then to ensure you have adequate space.


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Titanium Backup doesn't see the external SD card, unfortunately. I wonder if a fix for that is in thw works...


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

At least I managed to get TIBU to save the backups to /mnt/extSdCard instead of /mnt/SdCard. I was beginning to think I couldn't even do that.


----------



## weijung (May 10, 2012)

Rooted my device.

I checked the platform.xml was properly edited on /system/etc/permissions.

I can write to extSDcard, but its increasingly frustrating.... this stupid device shows internal storage and sdcard as the same storage pool. Apparently all Honeycomb and ICS devices do.

Cant use extSDcard for anything but the music and videos, which is pretty retarded....

whomever said 5GB is enough for apps is clearly mistaken.

Fifa12 need 1.6GB... which is downloaded to /sdcard aka internal storage.... with on option to select /extSdCard
GTA3 need 500GB ... which again goes to /sdcard.... there goes 2GB just in 2 games...

pretty much anything that writes data to /sdcard, which are ALL the apps and games out there... will have to be squeezed into the 5GB available space in the SGT2.... Link2SD, which I use in the cellphone can move files to the sdcard since the internal storage was not retardedly mounted in /sdcard...

I sold my Kindle Fire because the 5GB didnt last me 1 week.
I think this galaxy tab isnt gonna last much neither....

I bought the Galaxy 2 Tab because of the posibility of adding a microSD 32GB storage... but now that I realize it will only work for my music, videos and docs... i guess im moving on.

I guess I'll have to sell this junk too and get me an Asus Transfor TF300


----------



## cbill (Apr 29, 2012)

To all of you interested in the mSD access problem, the guys in the SGT 7+ forum have found a "fix" for this problem. The SGT 7+ runs Honeycomb, but the fix is a simple permission change, and therefore might work on the SGT 2 7.

I am going to explore this possibility, and encourage all of you familiar with modifying android script to do the same. The link below will take you to the thread. The fix seems very simple, so perhaps it will work on the SGT 2 7 ICS. Unfortunely most of my background is with WINDOWS, so, while I know what needs to be done, at this point I am not sure of the process needed to do it. Hopefully some of you more experienced modders can check this out and let us all know if it is helpful.

http://forum.xda-dev...ghlight=sd card

Cbill


----------



## cbill (Apr 29, 2012)

Regarding moving files to the extSD; I have just verified that the App "Filemanager HD" will do this. To test it I made a folder named "Apps" in my extSD, and copied my "Youtube" apk to that folder from "system".

This does Not mean that apps will run from or store data to the extSD. but it does provide the ability to move general data to the extSD from within the phone. This App is made by "Rythem", and I believe it is available through the "Play" store. I point out that I have only transfered one file, and am otherwise unfamiliar with this App. Perhaps others can test it and chime in.

Cbill


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

This isn't a soap opera. Cut the drama out now please.

Back on topic....


----------



## themango (Apr 30, 2012)

so you delete posts? i wanted to try out this miles guys app he said works but now its deleted. all because 1 guy cant see a post and not respond.


----------



## mmilestone (May 23, 2012)

Thank you.

*To those wanting to move apps to sd, here's an app you could actually use -> Link2SD it's in the Play Store and the dev has his own site at http://www.link2sd.info/*

Just *read the instructions*, *read* the instructions *again*, *make sure you've read the instructions*, then go.
I've used it. It works as long as you don't use it for apps with widgets and system apps.
Some apps might not work with it but a lot of others do work seamlessly.

Now, before you all do so, you acknowledge responsibility for your actions on your own device and not hold developers, me, nor any other helpful (or unhelpful) members, responsible if you end up with a $249.00 Brick. :-O

You basically have to partition your external SD card. On first use, the app would let you select which partition to use for the moved/linked apps.

I used ext2 for a 2.17 GB second partition(although 1Gb would have been okay).


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

mmilestone said:


> Thank you.
> 
> *To those wanting to move apps to sd, here's an app you could actually use -> Link2SD it's in the Play Store and the dev has his own site at http://www.link2sd.info/*
> 
> ...


That screenshot shows you have moved apps to enternal memory not external. The internal storage on this device is labeled the sdcard. You can move apps to that with this but you will be partitioning the internal memory to do so. You should be moving the apps to extsdcard, that is the literal name of it. If you use root explorer you can find it under mnt/extsdcard.

I wouldn't recommend this application.

Edit: Why is your external SD card mounted as sdcard in mnt? It looks like it is on something external but it is hard to tell.


----------



## mmilestone (May 23, 2012)

In order to use this app, you have to have an external SD Card which you will partition with your PC using a Card Reader ( NOT with your phone).
Set one partition to FAT32 (for your regular external SD use) and the other partition to either ext2, ext3, ext4 or FAT32.
_I recommend ext2 as it is compatible with more roms or stock rom._
I used EASEUS Partition Master for that task,
Once done partitioning, put your external SD Card back into the device.
Install the Link2SD app then run it.
On first run, it will ask you which partition you want to use for your moved apps.
Don't be an idiot - Select the right partition (ext2, in my case) so you wouldn't end up like GRZLA.
_ If you select the wrong partition you would end up moving those apps back to the internal sdcard like a dumbass._

As soon as you've selected the partition you want, it will prompt you to reboot. If not, reboot anyway for good measure.

After the reboot, give it a few minutes to fully load all apps then run the Link2SD app.
It may give you a dark screen like nothing is happening --- just wait. If you feel it is taking too long, select the Menu then go Back.
It will then show you a list of apps. Beware of moving widget apps.
In each app, make sure you select Create Link, and not Move to SD

There is also a "Multi-Select" option in the menu so you can move all your games/apps in one go.


----------



## themango (Apr 30, 2012)

thanks this worked great, no more space probs.


----------



## quangnhut123 (May 25, 2012)

Use link2sd for best way to move !


----------



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

It didn't work for me?? ,, what settings do I need too put on it,, like example (EXT2) logical on half 7GB, and FAT32 (primary) on other 7GB?? ..or both logical?? . a little help ..


----------



## mmilestone (May 23, 2012)

Set up your ext2 partition also as Primary. I suggest not creating too big an ext2 partition. I put my limit at no bigger than 2.5GB.


----------



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

2.5GB? That's not enough space,,,,and well I'll try it again ,, thanks


----------



## pbanj (Jul 22, 2012)

mmilestone said:


> It didn't work for me?? ,, what settings do I need too put on it,, like example (EXT2) logical on half 7GB, and FAT32 (primary) on other 7GB?? ..or both logical?? . a little help ..


they both need to be primary


----------



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

OK I'm making a FAT32 .primary, and a EXT2 primary,,,. Do I need too have a partition lable? On them?


----------



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

I keep getting these messages ?


----------



## pbanj (Jul 22, 2012)

CXENTE said:


> I keep getting these messages ?


what class is your sdcard and what rom are you on?


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

They've got it figured out on xda

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

The script on xda works perfect

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## rfa4121 (Sep 11, 2012)

pbanj said:


> i have mine set to 14gb and it works fine


hi I was wondering if you can answer this 2 questions for me...

Did you Create the Ext2 partition that big and you have had no problems?
if so what in all the forums say no more than 1 gb which is not enough....Does the class have something to do with it?

Thanks in advance


----------

